# Silver Coast - Reliable builders?



## Waxfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

Can anyone recommend reliable builders on the Silver Coast?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Waxfoot said:


> Can anyone recommend reliable builders on the Silver Coast?


Simple answer is yes but as to whom that will depend on what the work involves?

If you can give more detail it would be useful.

Rob


----------



## Waxfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Rob,
Thanks for the response!
Got 2 bathrooms to be completely renovated, a wooden deck built and a lounge wall to be removed, extended and replace with glass. I will need a project registered with the council for the latter and that might take a few months. The bathrooms needs doing asap and I am in contact with a few companies but it's difficult to find good builders on short notice. There would be a few other jobs too but they are still in planning phase.
Best regards, Waldi


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Waxfoot said:


> Hi Rob,
> Thanks for the response!
> Got 2 bathrooms to be completely renovated, a wooden deck built and a lounge wall to be removed, extended and replace with glass. I will need a project registered with the council for the latter and that might take a few months. The bathrooms needs doing asap and I am in contact with a few companies but it's difficult to find good builders on short notice. There would be a few other jobs too but they are still in planning phase.
> Best regards, Waldi


OK so I know a good project manager, she has plenty of contacts and speaks good English, I will send you a PM and then you can contact her and see if there is a "fit"

Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

OK so you need a certain number of posts for PM's, iirc 5, then we can exchange information

Rob


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,

Could you also send me the details of the Project Manager that you know.

Kind regards,
Louis


----------



## Waxfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Rob

Please excuse my ignorance but I did not catch that abreviation... I presume that you want to send me a personal message?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Waxfoot said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I did not catch that abreviation... I presume that you want to send me a personal message?



Exactly that. I am not sure of the required number of posts but as soon as you get there I will send the information.

Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

LA. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also send me the details of the Project Manager that you know.
> 
> ...


Hi Louis
I can and will just as soon as the Personal Message for you has been met.
I think it is maybe 5 or 10 posts.............

Rob


----------

